# how to access gay website here in dubai?



## Koolish (Mar 18, 2008)

does any gay webiste work here in dubai? anyone can help how to access. i am 32 male gay in dubai


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

If i was gay in Dubai, I certainly wouldn't be broadcasting it on a public forum, you could get in trouble.

My advice would be to ask that question on a Gay forum, not a general Dubai one...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Such sites are illegal in Dubai and the culture is such that you would be better off not broadcasting it.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Koolish said:


> does any gay webiste work here in dubai? anyone can help how to access. i am 32 male gay in dubai



you could visit Rattlesnakes at the Metropolitan Hotel, there is quite a gay thing going on there (allegedly)


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

shouldnt be blocked by du, but again, wouldnt really broadcast it...


----------

